# Leisure battery life?



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

How many years use would you expect to get from a leisure battery before it needs replacing? The one I have is 5 years old and has been used quite a lot over this time and is now not holding its charge for long.

Ralph


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The number of years is not predictable as it depends on a number of variables such as ( but not limited to)

How may charge/discharge cycles its been through
How deeply discharged it has gone and how often.
If it has been left in a low charge state for a period will reduce the lifespan
Charging solely off the alternator will reduce the lifespan.
Poor maintenance (checking water levels if required etc)

there are loads of other factors I am sure but these are the ones I am aware of having the most impact.

for example a battery that is left on mains maintenance charger and only discharged by 20% and then recharged straight back up will last a lot longer than one that is deeply discharged down to 20% of its total capacity then recharged using the alternator only.

If your battery appears to be losing charge quickly or not lasting as long as you would like it would be worth replacing imho.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Totally agree with Karls comments. About 5 - 10 years depending on use. I invested in a CTEK battery charger and leave it plugged in all the time when parked up at home. This constantly monitors the battery and adjusts the charge cycle accordingly. Hopefully this should prolong the life of mine. 

Trevor


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

my last pair of leisure batteries in the caravan lasted 5 years.I looked after them well,not allowing them to discharge below 50% checking electrolyte levels etc...

This was with moderate use (5-6 weeks away pa).

I would advise replacing it for the new season-its a pain finding you've got a flat battery when there's a good tv programme on or in the middle of a shower.They are also relatively cheap.

Steve


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Not 100% sure why this this is but you can buy a standard car 12v battery with either a 2 year (budget value) or 3 year or even 4 year warranty. Leisure batteries seem to come with mainly 1 year on 85amp hour and 2 years on 110 amp hour. Very rare do you see a Leisure battery with more than 2 year warranty. That either reflects the expected life of the batterires OR a reduced warranty is offered with manufacturers knowing the high rate of warranty returns due to misuse. Anything over 2 years usage is a bonus in my opinion.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Car batteries do not tend to be used for "Deep Cycle" work. They start the engine then the alternator tops them off again.

Liesure batteries can be abused and run almost flat before recharge that reduces their lifespan and hence the warranty.

cheers
Karl


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, looks like I will be getting a new battery tomorrow, only replaced the van battery last week.

Ralph


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Liesure batteries can be abused and run almost flat before recharge


Yes I agree, but leisure batteries are made differently to enable them to have that type of usage. Unlike car batteries which are designed to be constantly topped up from the alternator. Using a car battery in place of a leisure battery and used as a leisure battery would last less than a year. Likewise put a leisure battery on a car and that would not last a year either. Leisure batteries could not stand the 80/110 amp output of modern alternators, they would boil dry.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Reading these posts, I have a question,
we have just replaced our leisure battery, and as we use our van as our main vehicle it must be constantly on charge via the alternator will this reduce the life of our battery?, should we occasionally recharge using battery charger? we dont use the 12v in the van only if we go away or for a bit on a Sunday when we go out for the day, you can tell I dont know much :roll: , 

Anne


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

It is always good to at least give your battery a proper charge. If possible it is better to leave it on a quality charger when not in use for a prolonged period. Batteries do self discharge over time and lengthy periods of this do hurt their lifespan.

Karl


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's a mystery to non-electrically minded accountants such as I; My last van still had the original leisure batter on after 5 1/2 years from new, with regular use, and plugged in the mains at home when not used. The current van was bought at 4 years old, but I know it had rarely been used for the last year of that, so it wasn't a surprise when the battery gave up on the first night away without hook up! The replacement for this (110amp/hr) died on us in March after 3 1/2 years, despite regular use, and being hooked up at home & charging. I suppose the only difference is that we don't use hook-ups as much as we did on the old van, so more charge / recharge cylces? :?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I usually have the van on hook-up when it is not in use (at home), how would this affect the battery life?

Ralph


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike - Running a lead acid flat a few times shortens life considerably; or you just may have been unlucky.

Ralph - If you have a reasonable quality 3+stage charger always on when on hookup, you would not be adversely affecting battery life.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I keep our vehicle permanently hooked up at home and the leisure battery therefore is permanently charging. Are you saying I would be better oif with the CTEK battery permanently linked to the battery and I should disable the mains charger on the motorhome??

Thanks


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Providing you hook up when at home you are doing the best for your battery 

Karl


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Karl
Sorry Ralph-didnt mean to repeat yr question


----------

